# Seat for a big guy



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just like the title says, im looking for the most comfortable seat for a heavy guy, I find the stock seat on my '13 camber comp to hard and uncomfortable, so I put on my old gel seat which is big and heavy and plainly looks ugly on such a beautiful bike. I have been looking at a few of the WTB seats that look like they would be perfect but dont want to throw down 100 bucks on the wrong seat, so if you weigh in the 240-250 club what do you use? Thanks


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

sml-2727 said:


> Just like the title says, im looking for the most comfortable seat for a heavy guy, I find the stock seat on my '13 camber comp to hard and uncomfortable, so I put on my old gel seat which is big and heavy and plainly looks ugly on such a beautiful bike. I have been looking at a few of the WTB seats that look like they would be perfect but dont want to throw down 100 bucks on the wrong seat, so if you weigh in the 240-250 club what do you use? Thanks


At 6'2" and 260, I've had great luck with two saddles. The Specialized Avatar has been awesome, especially with padded shorts. The second has been the Zefal Journey from Walmart (believe it or not). It's heavily padded compared to others, but I keep it on my commuter, and I'm able to knock out 20-40 mile rides on Fridays and the weekends without a second thought.

But, rule of thumb is this: get measured, try as many as you can, and always remember your ass is different from everyone else's.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

WTB Pure V Race...has strong Cro-Mo rails, runs $60 msrp but I've found them for around $40 new.

WTB Pure V Race Saddle Chromoly Rails Blk-Chrome | WTB | Brand | www.PricePoint.com

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_542670_-1___

WTB Pure V Race SE Saddle - Take an Extra 20% Off These Select Items


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I was really interested in the Laser V anyone use it?


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I've been using the Specialized Toupe Expert 155. I'm 225-230 right now, but I was 250 when I bought it.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> At 6'2" and 260, I've had great luck with two saddles. The Specialized Avatar has been awesome, especially with padded shorts. The second has been the Zefal Journey from Walmart (believe it or not). It's heavily padded compared to others, but I keep it on my commuter, and I'm able to knock out 20-40 mile rides on Fridays and the weekends without a second thought.
> 
> But, rule of thumb is this: get measured, try as many as you can, and always remember your ass is different from everyone else's.


This is good advice, checkout the web for articles on measuring yourself for a saddle.

I also have a Specialized avatar in the widest fitting. At 6ft7 and 220lbs it fits me really well with no pain even on 50 mile plus rides. My previous saddle was an implement of torture after about an hour.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Whats funny is the specialized saddles you guys are mentioning are all under there road bike seats not mtb bike, I guess it does not matter, as long as it works for you.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

sml-2727 said:


> Whats funny is the specialized saddles you guys are mentioning are all under there road bike seats not mtb bike, I guess it does not matter, as long as it works for you.


Exactly. I have a Specialized Avatar on both my road bike and my mountain bike. It's an awesome seat. It has served me well from 320 pounds down to 238 pounds and continues to do so.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

sml-2727 said:


> Whats funny is the specialized saddles you guys are mentioning are all under there road bike seats not mtb bike, I guess it does not matter, as long as it works for you.


When I purchased my Avatar, the plastic info card that the saddle is mounted to specifically mentioned that it was a dual purpose road/mountain saddle. Interesting that it's under road online. Either way, I have one on both my rigid mountain bike and my road commuter. A pair of weezer squeezer shorts and I forget about my rear and focus on everything else. Which is nice, because commuting in heavens waiting room means there are many other things that require my attention, like q tips running red lights.


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

JRS73 said:


> I've been using the Specialized Toupe Expert 155. I'm 225-230 right now, but I was 250 when I bought it.


I have been looking at this seat for my road bike... seats are a funny thing and I hate it, because a good one is so damn expensive, and I agree, its your contact point so you should spend the money. The problem is trial and error... I measured myself, and it looks like I need a saddle between 140 and 145 mm... I just cannot figure out the shape thing now. I am leaning toward something flatter. Fizik antares fits the bill... but, with all these new cut out seats, seems logical, just not sure if they actually work. SDG makes pretty affordable seats also!!!


----------



## dgrolem (Jun 29, 2013)

I am 260 and had the typical trouble of finding a saddle that didn't cause huge problems. The rail thin "performance" saddles played heck with my anatomy from rear end to lower back. The larger/wider saddles prevent me from getting behind the saddle when necessary and really chafe the upper thighs.

I finally settled on this one after much experimentation:

Phorm S 310 Gel Max

as a nice compromise. It is flat and designed for sit bones in the 150 mm range, yet narrow enough for me to quickly get behind it


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm currently @275 riding a Sette Rev. It took 2 or 3 good rides for my sit bones to get acclimated , but now it rides like a dream. Wearing baggy shorts with a padded liner.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Nubster-how tall are you/how are you built? I'm looking for a more comfortable seat to replace the stock seat on my road bike. When I buy a new mountain bike later this year, I'll need a good saddle too. Right now I'm 6' and 370 LBS, and built like a line backer.


Sent from my iPad while drinking the kool aid.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Currently between 6'5" and 6'4" (starting to 'settle' with age ) and 250lbs.

Q: If the padding is so important, why are saddles like the Brooks B17 or Selle An-Atomica so comfortable to so many people (including newer riders)?

A: IMHO, it's more about the size and shape than the padding. 

A little 'give' of some sort in the covering is good, but lots of gel can be worse than a little in many cases. A saddle that is too wide can make getting behind the saddle a chore and make bike handling in technical situations a little more dicey than it already is.

Some saddles will be more comfortable than others no matter who you are and how much you ride, but as you ride more and more, your undercarriage will eventually become more tolerant. It literally took me years to get past saddle pain (or what I call 'bicycle-butt').

While I was going through the saddle pain stage, I found these saddles provided me more relief than others (in no particular order):

Brooks B17
Planet Bike A.R.S. (Men's - Standard)
WTB Comfort V
Specialized Milano

Eventually, I transitioned to less bulky designs like:

WTB Pure V
Specialized Avatar
WTB Volt


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

For numerous reasons, I don't want gel anywhere near my a$$


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

shugarbear said:


> I have been looking at this seat for my road bike... seats are a funny thing and I hate it, because a good one is so damn expensive, and I agree, its your contact point so you should spend the money. The problem is trial and error... I measured myself, and it looks like I need a saddle between 140 and 145 mm... I just cannot figure out the shape thing now. I am leaning toward something flatter. Fizik antares fits the bill... but, with all these new cut out seats, seems logical, just not sure if they actually work. SDG makes pretty affordable seats also!!!


I have a Toupe on both my MTB and road bike. The Toupe flexes on both sides of the saddle, so it tends to absorb shock as well.


----------



## cstelz (Jul 26, 2009)

6'4" and 275. Been riding WTB saddles with no issues for many years.


----------



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a Titanico X that I am very happy with. I am about 235, 6'1 - and loosing. 

Just a couple of weeks ago, I started trying a Charge Spoon on my second bike - there is a video on U-tube about touring on a Salsa Vaya where the guy casually says that he has replaced all his Brooks with the Charge - more comfortable and lighter. 

@ ~ $50 or so (the new black Ti model on sale) I figure whats the harm? the first ride was painful - but it was apparent that, right in the middle of the rail, I had the saddle too far back. Second ride, I adjusted it almost a full inch forward and it is much better. So much so, that I plan to keep it for a while. Didnt notice it much on the last ride.

MIke


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Bike Whisperer said:


> WTB Pure V Race...has strong Cro-Mo rails, runs $60 msrp but I've found them for around $40 new.
> 
> WTB Pure V Race Saddle Chromoly Rails Blk-Chrome | WTB | Brand | www.PricePoint.com
> 
> ...


This. I'm about 280 and find this seat to be quite comfortable. One note: don't be tempted to save $ by getting the version with plain steel rails, they're not quite clyde worthy.


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

I am 6'4" and about 260lbs... I have been riding until very recently with a Fizik Gobi on all my bikes. I briefly changed to the WTB Rocket V.... I have found though that with increased riding (averaging about 30-40miles) my ass was getting smashed...

So, I have just jumped on to a Specialized Romin Pro at 145mm.. Has been fantastic to date with no pain at all..

Moral of the story is, both the fizik and WTB were way too small for my sit bones and thus causing a lot of pain to the soft tissue of my groin area.. The Romin ensures that I actually sit on the bones of my butt..


----------



## druthomas (Aug 24, 2010)

6'1" 240#, I was very skeptical; however I bought a B17 2 years ago and never looked back. Just follow the directions and use the proof-hide. I dont care how it looks my taint has never been happier.


----------



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

Is there such a thing as a "saddle whore"? :lol: Well, I dont want to become one, but I want to try some of the seats mentioned in this thread.

I have a Gilles Berthaud I got relatively cheap off ebay and am going to do a pre-softening per Rando Richard . Its hard as heck right now. I wish I had seen this thread before I got it - but I couldnt resist.....:crazy:

Mike


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

I bounce between 260-280 in boxers at 6'2. I started out on a WTB Rocket V that I didn't really care for. I ended bending the rails on that. I then tried a WTB Speed V which I did like though I recently bent the rails on it.

I went and had my sit bones measured and was told to look for something in the 150-155mm range. I bought a Specialized Milano which I liked and promptly bent the rails within a couple of months.

I then bought a Bontrager SSR which I'm happy with. I've had for over a year and it's holding up nicely. I like it so much I bought another one to replace the bent Rocket V. And the $30 MSRP is a bonus!

I also have a Velo branded seat that came with my Dawes Deadeye that I love. Unfortunately it does not say what model it is and I was unable to find one on their site that was similar. That thing has taken years of abuse on a fully rigid bike and is still going though I only ride on rail trails and streets.


----------



## blmls1 (Mar 21, 2006)

WTB Vigo saddle has been great at 250#.


----------



## Jphill1301 (Jun 25, 2012)

I enjoy the WTB laser. I've also heard from a local bike shop that women's seats are not a bad option for bigger guys. I don't know the truth behind this but they say the seats are often wider to accommodate for their sit bones.


----------



## zjjason (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anyone tried the *Selle SMP Plus* on their MTB? It is expensive, but I see quite a few reviews out that it is a great solution.

Finding the wide sit bone width is challenging for MTB. One of my LBS has recommend limiting me to a Chromoly rail material to prevent (or reduce the risk of) bending/breaking. Any other suggestions out there on the various material options for rails?

I just broke my 2nd seat, snapped the Titanium alloy rails of my 155 Specialized Ronin. This seat fit me really well, but was a bit too firm...limiting my rides to about 75 minutes.

I'm 6'6" 265lbs riding AM on a hardtail 29er. I wear compression underwear (for controlling my bits) and padded PE/Spandex liner shorts (improved comfort and friction reduction) under my baggies (avoid looking like a tool on the trail).

zjjason


----------

